# Amazing pictures



## So Long So Long




----------



## So Long So Long




----------



## So Long So Long

10


----------



## Lucretius

Amazing indeed. :happy:

My favorite is "You were born an original. Don't die a copy."


----------



## So Long So Long

Thanks Azrael. From the few I've posted I'd have to say my favourite would be the one that says, "Our message is simple..."




































(I have a feeling a certain member would like that quote...)





















































10 












































15


----------



## So Long So Long

10












































15


----------



## PeacePassion

these are awesome, thanks so long. (yay bukowski!)


----------



## Scruffy

Yo dawg I herd you like pictures:


----------



## So Long So Long




----------



## Galaris

A very geek one:crazy:







"I'LL TELL YOU A SECRET:
PRESSING ME DOESN'T MEAN TO GET A HERNIA
KIND REGARDS,
YOUR WC'S BUTTON.







"










I really love this one, it's called Coma.


----------



## So Long So Long




----------



## Garden

This is why I keep everything in my tumblr: thoughts, dreams, and stuff in between. ^.^


----------



## So Long So Long

Yeah, I did tumblr for awhile, but then it got too much to keep up with. But that's cool.


----------



## Garden

So Long So Long said:


> Yeah, I did tumblr for awhile, but then it got too much to keep up with. But that's cool.


Ahh, I see. Btw, they finally took out that tumblarity thing.


----------



## So Long So Long

supermarionbros said:


> Ahh, I see. Btw, they finally took out that tumblarity thing.


Hmm... Think I might get back into it then. I had 1,900+ of tumblarity at one point in time, but after that it went downhill and wouldn't go back up. 

Anyways, here's mine: i dream, i seek 

Nice to know my follows haven't left me, either.


----------



## Garden

Same with mine. D: And people post so much because of getting their tumblarity higher, so they have like 459565605965069 posts. I don't even know why they even had that system in the first place. =/


----------



## So Long So Long

Yeah, I dunno either. 

Anyways, I'm following you now.


----------



## Garden

Aww, thanks. I'll follow you too. =]


----------



## cardinalfire

So Long So Long said:


>


Made for the eye candy thread.


----------



## εmptε

out of all of them the rock paper one is the best. It makes me lol.

You guys are lucky  I'm really high up on the tumblr system.


----------

